# LR5 and Snow Leopard



## Kalles Kaviar (May 15, 2013)

I've been using LR4 since it came out and I'm VERY happy with it. However, with the new advanced healing brush in LR5 I would like to upgrade. The problem is that I'm running OSX 10.6 Snow Leopard and don't want to upgrade (for many reasons). As there doesn't seem to be any _major_ changes in LR5 compared to LR5, why is it not supported in Snow Leopard? I understand if there really are some major changes under the hood, it is justifiable, but I can't see that here. Can anyone enlighten me?


----------



## clee01l (May 15, 2013)

OSX 10.6 was that last version of OSX to boot into the 32 bit kernel. LR no longer supports the 32 bit architectures.  Adobe usually follows the lead of the OS manufacturer. If Apple drops support for 10.6 so will Adobe.  Four year old operating systems are considered anti-deluvian.


----------



## RikkFlohr (May 15, 2013)

Nice use of antediluvian...


----------



## Kalles Kaviar (May 18, 2013)

clee01l said:


> OSX 10.6 was that last version of OSX to boot into the 32 bit kernel. LR no longer supports the 32 bit architectures.  Adobe usually follows the lead of the OS manufacturer. If Apple drops support for 10.6 so will Adobe.  Four year old operating systems are considered anti-deluvian.


Thanks. I thought I had 64 bit but then I obviously don't know what it means. Antediluvian lol? The problem is I couldn't care less about the new "features" on the 10.7/10.8. Getting too bloated with cloudy social fluff but I guess I have to give it a think again.


----------



## Tony Jay (May 18, 2013)

Anti-deluvian!? I'm drowning!

Tony Jay


----------



## DianeK (May 20, 2013)

Kalles Kaviar said:


> Thanks. I thought I had 64 bit but then I obviously don't know what it means. Antediluvian lol? The problem is I couldn't care less about the new "features" on the 10.7/10.8. Getting too bloated with cloudy social fluff but I guess I have to give it a think again.



I am also confused because I have Snow Leopard and am running in 64-bit.


----------



## clee01l (May 20, 2013)

DianeK said:


> I am also confused because I have Snow Leopard and am running in 64-bit.


The bar has been raised. 10.6 "anything" is no longer supported. 
http://www.lightroomqueen.com/2013/04/15/whats-new-in-lightroom-5-0-beta/
If you have a 64bit capable computer, you'll need to upgrade to 10.7 or 10.8  Or Windows 7 or Win8


----------



## DianeK (May 20, 2013)

clee01l said:


> The bar has been raised. 10.6 "anything" is no longer supported.
> http://www.lightroomqueen.com/2013/04/15/whats-new-in-lightroom-5-0-beta/
> If you have a 64bit capable computer, you'll need to upgrade to 10.7 or 10.8  Or Windows 7 or Win8



Yes, I realize that LR5 will not run on my computer if I don't upgrade my OS.  I just posted to clarify that OSX 10.6.8 _does run in 64-bit_ if you have an application that requires 64-bit.


----------

